# pain at the tip of scapula



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

i have been riding for several years and recently started getting this weird stabbing pain at the top of scapula (approximately at blue circle location). the pain comes after some time of riding, sometime after 1 hour sometime after 2 hours. sometime it doesnt happen but about 80% of my rides it comes at some point. when i ouch the area it feels little numb touch. if i stop and res a bit, stretch a bit it goes away for some time. any idea?


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I think that is about where the Rhomboid muscle is located. I once in a while get a sore muscle in an area similar to what it sounds like you are describing. It's usually from lifting something the wrong way, of if I get tense up there from the wrong movement.

For me it feels like a nerve almost where it is a dull tingle that won't go away, no matter the placement of my arm. It will dissipate, but not for long, in any given position while some positions make it worse.

I guess the point of all that is, for me it seems muscular from doing something incorrectly. I wonder if it's a bike fit issue for you, placing too much pressure on your shoulders, or too tense.

Maybe even having softer grips would be helpful.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

Forest Rider said:


> For me it feels like a nerve almost where it is a dull tingle that won't go away, no matter the placement of my arm. It will dissipate, but not for long, in any given position while some positions make it worse.


i guess i could also describe my issue this way. it is little difficult to describe what i feels like really.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

For years I used to get a stabbing pain in that area. Especially after backpacking or long epic bike rides. A doc told me it was a muscle knotting up. He suggested that I get a golf ball or similar and place it between a wall and the affected area and roll it around to loosen it up. It works and have been doing this for years. Sometimes I take a golf ball in my pack on epic rides and use on a tree or rock during the ride if it starts hurting. I almost always have a golf ball in my vehicle for this purpose.
I don't get this issue as much now as I used to in my 30s & 40s, but it still acts up once in a while. I do stretch more now, do less epic rides and back packing trips.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Also, these things work wonders for hard to reach spots. Not as easy to travel with as a golf ball but the newer Thera Canes do breakdown into two pieces. I received one as a gift a few years ago and love it.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for the tip. easy to carry a golf ball around.
my pain only occurs during cycling and while cycling. once i am done with the ride or during ride when i am off the bike the pain recedes quickly, so i mus bu somehow related to how i ride. maybe my form is sloppy on some of the rides and thats when the pain shows up?


----------



## clintj (Nov 17, 2018)

I had a rhomboid completely spasm a while back, and had to get outside help to release it. The location is very similar to where you have circled, and feels like it's right between the scapula and spine, closer to the scapula.

What my doc said is that muscle will do that in reaction to constant strain. Its job is to pull the shoulders back, and if there's a reason it can't relax due to imbalance or poor posture, it'll get overloaded and protest. Things that aggravated it for me are sitting slouched so the head and shoulders are pulled forward, and carrying heavy objects by wrapping my arms around them, which also pulls the shoulders forward. Riding a road bike long distances could also make it act up, with the typical narrower handlebars and longer reach.

The long term fix for me was to add stretches of the pectorals to loosen them up (helps the scapula rotate back to its normal position), and add in some back exercises at the gym to strengthen that area (rows, lat pulldowns, and flys, for example).

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Sounds a lot like Snapping Scapula Syndrome or Scapulothoracic Bursitis. It's inflammation in the bursa under the shoulder blade. I had it, partly related to general shoulder joint arthritis. I had a cortisone shot just prior to an enduro race and no problems since.

Dollars to donuts that's it. Sounds exactly like my symptoms with a stabbing pain.


----------

